# CD drive not working under kernel 2.6.5

## Match

My CD drive works fine (installed Gentoo fine with it, installed Win98, plays audio CDs on Windows), however it doesn't work in Linux. I get these errors on startup:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jun 20 13:33:29 dizzy Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
> 
> Jun 20 13:33:29 dizzy ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
> ...

 

hda is my CD (friend wired up the HDD and CD the "wrong" way round). lspci includes the line:

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
> 
> 

 

Does anyone know what could be causing this problem? It means no CD players can read the drive, meaning I'm stuck with no music for the moment  :Sad: 

Thanks in advance,

Matthew

----------

## Match

Anyone? I've come to the conclusion it's something to do with my kernel not liking my drive, but I compiled what I thought should support it and it still throws out errors  :Sad: 

----------

## Match

Does no-one have any idea?!

----------

## Snooper

Do you have ATAPI CDROM compiled into the kernel? It's in Device Drivers under Block Devices i think. Where you would find your IDE Chipset driver. also make sure you have the right chipset driver compiled in and not as a module...

I'm having a sim issue well sorta my cd-rom works fine i can mount anything until i try to mount an audio-cd it tells me i have to many filesystems mounted but then i can go and mount anything else...

----------

## Match

ATAPI CDROM compiled, but I've no idea which chipset my CD drive is. How can I find out? I have a Knoppix disc if that would help at all, or a Gentoo LiveCD.

----------

## FerGeCo

you could try and emerge an a tool that i think is pretty usefull .. it give you pretty much info about your hardware.

try : emerge lshw

when it's emerged just use: lshw | less

<-- edit

Whoops .. i just noticed the date ...

/edit -->

----------

## Match

Hehe - and I still had it on email new replies.

I sorted the problem but that tool looks useful for other reasons - thankyou  :Smile: 

----------

## ohnobinki

i had the same problem booting the amd64 minimal boot disk. it just stops booting here, hdc being the cd drive it is booting off of. is there any kernel command to somehow ignore or fix this problem?

i had an "error" with the bios though and will try updating it like the technotes suggest.

----------

## shimage

I've got the same architecture, same problem. And no, I don't have a solution; I suppose that puts this post into the realm of "moral support" or some-such (you're not the only user with this fatal flaw!). Oh yeah, and if you wait a really really long time, it actually goes ahead with the boot, but when it tries to mount the cd it just hangs (not surprising). 

BTW, I know that the CD drive works because 

1) it does under windows

2) it does under the really old 1.4rc4 livecd i've got

The only reason I even tried the newer livecd is because with the (new) athlon64 and the old livecd chroot tells me: 

```

chroot: /bin/bash: Exec format error

```

which (as one might suspect) doesn't go away if one tries a different shell (stupid, yes, but I'm not very clever). 

As always, any help is appreciated!

EDIT: It seems I've found a workaround; the problem was caused by kernels in the 2004.3 release. When I used the 2004.1 release (earliest one for amd64), everything seemed to be peachy (I think... still going through it). Just thought I'd leave an update for anyone that actually gives a rip.

----------

## Match

I can't remember how I fixed the problem, but I fixed it in the end - I think it was just a release bug, because I'd completely forgotten about the problem and had no issues in two subsequent reinstalls.

----------

## ohnobinki

u cant chroot from a 32  bit linux to a 64 bit /bin/bash

use the noapic cmd line optinon to boot amd64 livecd i think

----------

## Pithlit

I know this is old, but did anyone figure out how to make the CD-ROM pass that thing at boot? If I want to boot into gentoo I'm forced to disconnect the cd drive completely.

 *lilo.conf wrote:*   

> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> map=/boot/map
> 
> install=/boot/boot.b
> ...

 As you can see I even went out of my way and used genkernel. Any help would be apreciated.

----------

## odborg

are you able to boot from the gentoo live cd?

if not how about some other distro such as knoppix.

If any of these boots with the cdrom drive connected, try comparing kernel config files

----------

## Pithlit

Oh I can boot the livecd's alright... it's just when I want to boot into gentoo that it borks. I'm pretty sure it's some tiny lil thing I'm missing somewhere. Might be the udev thingy (I know nothing about it):

 */etc/conf.d/rc snip wrote:*   

> RC_TTY_NUMBER=11
> 
> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"
> 
> RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"
> ...

 

There is not much else I can think of...

----------

## odborg

did you try comparing the kernel config file from the bootcd with the one your regular kernel uses(you know the .config file from /usr/src/linux)?

i'm not sure but i think you would find gz'ed config file in /proc/config.gz when you use the boot cd

----------

## Pithlit

I didn't. Because I used genkernel (which actually creates a kernel that's very very similar to the one on the LiveCD). And because my other kernel (the 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 one) worked just fine until I emerged baselayout. 

Now I just see you guys going "don't use -5 with etc-update" and I'd normaly agree  :Very Happy:  but I figured, since I haven't tuched any of the config files yet (cept for the conf.d/net) I'd be safe. I think I was wrong  :Crying or Very sad:  Thanks for helping tho.

----------

## odborg

 *Quote:*   

> If I want to boot into gentoo I'm forced to disconnect the cd drive completely

 

What it exactly are the symptoms? Do your computer freeze, reboot, or something else? At what point do this happends (what the last message(s) you see)?

What's in /etc/fstab?

(btw your /etc/conf.d/rc looks just fine to me)

----------

## Pithlit

I see almost exactly what the first post in the thread mentions. The comp doesn't freeze but continues to try and pass the cd drive through: *Quote:*   

> Jun 20 13:33:29 dizzy ide-cd: cmd 0x5a timed out
> 
> Jun 20 13:33:29 dizzy hda: lost interrupt
> 
> Jun 20 13:33:29 dizzy hda: packet command error: status=0xd0 { Busy }
> ...

 This continues for more than 10 minutes (I didn't wait more).

 *fstab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1                     /boot               ext3              noauto,noatime                            1 2
> 
> /dev/hda4                     /                      reiserfs         noatime                                       0 1
> ...

 

/me hmmms...

I think I have an idea... lemme try something.  :Razz: 

*edit* nope, didn't work (tried changing the cdrom entry to hdb). The whole thing happens right after the IDE chip support is loaded at boot. The hdd gets detected the cdrom doesn't,

----------

## odborg

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE:
> 
> If you get this error, try to say Y here:
> 
> hda: set_multmode: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> ...

 

I found this in "Device Drivers"--->"ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support"--->"Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support"--->"Use multi-mode by default"

It's not exactly the error you get, but perhaps you should try to enable it?

```
grep CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Pithlit

It's set. I'll try unsetting it later.

----------

